# What rooted plants are more suseptable to algae?



## guppyman7476 (Jan 1, 2005)

nm

Ken S.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Kinda confused by the questions :???: 

When you say rooted plant do you mean root feeders?

When you say susceptible to algae do you mean most likely to get algae or keep algae away?
Can you elaborate more... Thanks!


----------

